# R35 rear discs my09



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone got a decent used set kicking about.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

MTEC supply new ones for £449 but no fitting kit, you will need to buy new high tensile bolts and nuts then reuse the original bobbins and springs.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just put a brand new set on, you never know the history of used stuff and you have a car capable of nearly 200mph.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

For R35 GTR Rear Compatible MTEC Brake Discs Pair 380mm Bare Discs without Hubs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For R35 GTR Rear Compatible MTEC Brake Discs Pair 380mm Bare Discs without Hubs at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------

